# "After Market" sheepskin for Specialized Trail Master?



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a full length sheepskin that would fit a Specialized Trail Master? I know they offer the interchangeable seat option but I want something that goes to the stirrup and is easier to put on and take off. It seems like the shape of the seat jockey and wide fender would make it hard to fit? I may be overthinking it but here's a look at the specialized saddle next to a more common style endurance saddle and cover to compare it to.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Sheepskin


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Contact JMS Merino Sheepskin JMS Products Just Merino Sheepskin makes sheepskin consumer products 

They will do custom orders as well.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

I emailed them last night, so we'll see! I also asked my Specialized rep and he is looking as well.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know if you are stuck on keeping your full size fenders, but in order to drop some weight, I changed mine out to 2.5in leathers and got sheepskin covers for them and a separate seat cover. (both from JMS by the way. Great products) Depending on how warm it's been or if I let someone else use my saddle, I have been able to take the seat cover part off, but leave it on the leathers really easily. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

I thought about that but I really prefer full fenders. Your top picture is great! What type of pad do you have in that one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks.  It's a Woolback Matrix pad. I got it a few weeks ago and it's been working great for my saddle.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

grayshell38 said:


> Thanks.  It's a Woolback Matrix pad. I got it a few weeks ago and it's been working great for my saddle.


I've been on the fence about getting a new pad and saw this one on Riding Warehouse. I remembered you used it too, but was wondering which shape you had? Is it the 'endurance sport'?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

